# Suggestions?



## gconnery (Mar 31, 2006)

If I'm watching something that was recorded, pressing Guide should just pop up the guide over the program. If it is already paused, great. If not, don't pause it. I don't like it switching over to Live TV just because I want to check the viewing schedule. I usually mute before I do this just in case I see something I didn't want to (yet). [There's been some improvement here, just not sure its quite right yet.]

There should be an option to record something only once a day, rather than every time it is on. Countdown with Keith Oberman is the same show at 5pm and 8pm PST, so there's no point in recording it again, esp. if it conflicts with something else.

I use the Guide in "matrix" channels/times form rather than the newfangled Tivo format. I like that it displays the recording icon next to something that is CURRENTLY recording. It should also display the record icon next to other things in the future that are going to be recorded. This would be much simpler to check than going into the todo list, or pressing record to confirm each show.


----------



## chrispitude (Apr 23, 2005)

gconnery said:


> If I'm watching something that was recorded, pressing Guide should just pop up the guide over the program. If it is already paused, great. If not, don't pause it. I don't like it switching over to Live TV just because I want to check the viewing schedule. I usually mute before I do this just in case I see something I didn't want to (yet). [There's been some improvement here, just not sure its quite right yet.]
> 
> There should be an option to record something only once a day, rather than every time it is on. Countdown with Keith Oberman is the same show at 5pm and 8pm PST, so there's no point in recording it again, esp. if it conflicts with something else.
> 
> I use the Guide in "matrix" channels/times form rather than the newfangled Tivo format. I like that it displays the recording icon next to something that is CURRENTLY recording. It should also display the record icon next to other things in the future that are going to be recorded. This would be much simpler to check than going into the todo list, or pressing record to confirm each show.


All three of these features have been on my wish list. Great ideas! Have you submitted them in Tivo's suggestion box on their webpage?

- Chris


----------

